# Is wildcamping illegal?



## hairytoes (Apr 19, 2009)

There are a lot of signs up saying "No overnight parking" & the like.

Well, what if you do?

What's the worst that can happen? A fine? Points on your licence? Flogged at dawn by the cat 'o 9 tails for being an undesireable, non-conformist deviant?

Never really noticed as many as I have this weekend, I don't mind them - but the missus is ever so slightly more conformist than I & runs in fear of a red circle with a red line through it.


----------



## bob690 (Apr 19, 2009)

hairytoes said:


> There are a lot of signs up saying "No overnight parking" & the like.
> 
> Well, what if you do?
> 
> ...


I have pulled over many times at no overnight parking signs and never had a problem. You cant get points on your licence because its a byelaw not a motoring offence, and I always have my excuse ready of , did not see the sign, felt ill and had to stop, was really  tired and was worried I would cause an accident, van was overheating/fault etc. these signs are usually meant for traveller. Just dont park outside someones house, have a party etc and you,ll be fine.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 19, 2009)

While travelling on motorways we often see signs with don't drive tierd so it makes sense to spend the night at a stopover.The last thing anyone wants is to have an accident while driving through tierdness.Just be sensible about where you park and treat the countryside with respect,then maybe we will get some parity with other parts of EuropeAndy.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 19, 2009)

hairytoes said:


> There are a lot of signs up saying "No overnight parking" & the like.
> 
> Well, what if you do?
> 
> ...



Hi Hairytoes,
simple answer, if it says "no overnight parking" then move on. We are trying to get the local councils to change to accepting us, so let's keep them as sweet as possible. Sometimes when your tired, feeling a little ill etc, then you have to risk it, but where possible find another spot, saves any aggro.
In your part of the world, you should have no problems overnighting, it's a wildcamping dream area.

Happy Camping


----------



## PaulC (Apr 19, 2009)

You could get clamped if it was the wrong place! I think they were doing this around the ports in Spain last year.


----------



## jann (Apr 19, 2009)

*Motorway services*

It is possible to overnight on motorway services(not that I'd want to!!)But You have to pay to stop more than 2 hours


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Apr 19, 2009)

***** said:


> One of our small trucks (7.5ton) pulled into the Lymm Moto service station and parked not in a designated parking area and the truck was wheel clamped and a fine of around £200 had to be paid to get it released.
> The driver only needed to go to the toilet



That'll be because they want to rip us off at there truckstop!


----------



## cipro (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen black sacks put over " no parking signs " and if someone
challenges you, you didn't put it on 
The other one was false plates over your proper ones, I am sure I 
read that one on this site
Me personally like to park safe and legal iiiissshhhh


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 23, 2009)

Common practice when parking motorcycles in no parking areas in our towns and cities place a carrier bag over the number plate to avoid getting a parking ticket.Apparently traffic wardens are not allowed to remove the bag only the boys in blue can remove them.Does the same thing apply to motorhomes/campers,anyone know?Andy.


----------



## ajs (Apr 24, 2009)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Common practice when parking motorcycles in no parking areas in our towns and cities place a carrier bag over the number plate to avoid getting a parking ticket.Apparently traffic wardens are not allowed to remove the bag only the boys in blue can remove them.Does the same thing apply to motorhomes/campers,anyone know?Andy.


 
i know of this 1....happens in london a lot... 
bikes are parked OFF the road though and the above is true..... (same for any vehicle)
if you have a covered number plate and are parked *on* a public highway/byway 
you can/will be nicked. (an offence)

as i understand it from a DCplod friend of mine 

regards
aj


----------



## lenny (Apr 26, 2009)

*legal sleepyspots*

Just found this link whilst searching through a DVLA website

Overnight stopovers for motorhomes in the UK

Think It,s from an old post but may be of help to someone.
Click the "Home button" and you will find an interesting site on motorhoming


----------

